# 01 maxima TCS SLIP & CHECK ENGINE lights on rough idle



## heezy (Feb 6, 2010)

i went to a nissan dealership and had my maxima checked, they said i needed to replace the O2 sensor and the crank position sensor. I bought the 2 parts and went back to the dealer to get them installed. the scope showed only the O2 sensor needed replacement, the crank sensor didn't give any code for problems but cylinder #4 ignition coil was not working at all and the dealer recommended changing all 6 ignition coils. What happens with the car is this: the service engine light stays on constantly, the TCS light comes on and the slip light comes on. When this happens the idling is rough. After a while the 2 lights (TCS and SLIP) turn off and the car runs fine. Any thoughts about what the problem is and what the solution might be? thanks.


----------



## heezy (Feb 6, 2010)

forgot to mention that i had the O2 sensor replaced and not the crank position sensor since it didnt show a trouble code on the second scope.


----------

